# Gebs hat Geburtstag ...



## Larry Laffer (26 November 2009)

Hallo Gebs,
zu deinem Geburtstag von mir ein :sm20: und *Alles Gute* und :sm24: ...


----------



## Cerberus (26 November 2009)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschlieen. Auch von mir alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## Kai (26 November 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Befree (26 November 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 November 2009)

Hallo Gebs,
ich wünsche dir alles gute zu deinen Geburtstag.



 



gruß Helmut


----------



## crash (26 November 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Homer79 (26 November 2009)

... ich möchte mich den glückwünschen anschliessen...ALLES GUTE!
:sm20:


----------



## marlob (26 November 2009)

Auch von mir einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## MW (26 November 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag !


----------



## HaDi (26 November 2009)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## waldy (26 November 2009)

Hallo,
alles Gute von mir !
gruß waldy


----------



## Gebs (8 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Vielen Dank für die vielen lieben Wünsche.
Leider konnte ich mich erst jetzt bedanken, weil ich mir ein paar Tage Urlaub
gegönnt habe.
Aber jetzt hat's mich dann gleich voll erwischt:
Kunde ruft um 0:15 an: Anlage steht!
Schon ist's mit der Erholung vorbei.

Einen schönen Morgen noch.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2009)

Gebs schrieb:


> Kunde ruft um 0:15 an: Anlage steht!



wenn wir helfen können, du weißt, wo du uns findest ^^


----------



## Gebs (8 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wenn wir helfen können, du weißt, wo du uns findest ^^


Kannst Du dann mal schnell nach Schwerin fahren?
Ist ja nich so weit weg von DD!

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (8 Dezember 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute... Gruß Sven


----------

